# PowerSkin giveaway for Thunderbolt



## Kenneth (Jun 23, 2011)

PowerSkin is giving away 5 of their skins for a bunch of phones. Nobody has even entered yet, so your chances of winning are _high_.

You'll have to do a Facebook like and Twitter follow, but it's not too difficult. Click here if you want to look at it.

Ask me any questions about the Thunderbolt skin if you have them.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm in already now! Thanks!


----------



## Kenneth (Jun 23, 2011)

The Thunderbolt battery is 1400 mAh. With the PowerSkin you get an extra 1500. Of course, external batteries are slightly less effective. But, since it is 1500, you'll probably get right around double the battery life. Pretty cool for when you're on the go for more than one day.


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

Ah boo. I got the 2750. Won't work lol. Good find though. +1


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> The Thunderbolt battery is 1400 mAh. With the PowerSkin you get an extra 1500. Of course, external batteries are slightly less effective. But, since it is 1500, you'll probably get right around double the battery life. Pretty cool for when you're on the go for more than one day.


Exactly! Extra juice is extra juice and for free you can't beat it! Thanks again for offering the opportunity up to us all!


----------

